# Walkerton



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

mattaponi 38 catfish few 10 to 20 lots of white pearch for cut bait 3 gar fish 2 grindles worms and cut whit pearch fo bait


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*grindle?*

what is a grindle?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

AKA bowfin


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*ia*

nice catch Biggest cat, caught on what cut bait and ~ how far south of the ramp ?

Go catfish the Mattaponi  

`bucket


----------

